# Bar bands and hockey



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

the NHL thread made me wonder.. do band-hiring bars across the country pause the bands for hockey on TV during the playoffs? Or is that just a Calgary thing?

The Flames didn't go too far this year, but a few years ago when they went to the finals we were gigging a lot. If a game was on there was NO chance we would be on stage until it was over. Even the double overtimes, etc. Easy money - sit and watch hockey all night and then play one short, late set! Seems like a waste of cash for the bar though...

Does this happen elsewhere?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Always - there would be a riot if the band started playing over a play-off hockey game. I usually run the game through the PA for them.

The bar is still making money, so they usually couldn't care less.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I don't play those bars.

I have NEVER been asked to work around a sporting event on television.

But, heck if they want to pay me to sit and watch a game, I'm game, LOL.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Robboman said:


> the NHL thread made me wonder.. do band-hiring bars across the country pause the bands for hockey on TV during the playoffs? Or is that just a Calgary thing?
> 
> The Flames didn't go too far this year, but a few years ago when they went to the finals we were gigging a lot. If a game was on there was NO chance we would be on stage until it was over. Even the double overtimes, etc. Easy money - sit and watch hockey all night and then play one short, late set! Seems like a waste of cash for the bar though...
> 
> Does this happen elsewhere?


Last time the Leafs were in the playoffs we held off starting our set until the game was over at a bar in Toronto (Rocky Raccoons -- great bar, really nice owners who love bands, but a lousy location). Unfortunately the Leafs don't make the playoffs very often so this is a rare thing. I think everyone in the band was a Leafs fan so we certainly didn't mind getting to watch the game.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Even when it is not the playoffs, some bars don't want us to start until the Leaf's game is over. The games are usually done by 10:30 at any rate which is when we usually go on.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Even when it is not the playoffs, some bars don't want us to start until the Leaf's game is over. The games are usually done by 10:30 at any rate which is when we usually go on.


I actually prefer starting a bit later if you have to play until 2:00. Shorter breaks make the night flow better for me.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Several times this past winter we were instructed "your first set starts when the hockey game is over", meaning around 10 pm in the Toronto area. Same thing happened during first round of playoffs. I don't think it's a situation that only happens in Calgary.


----------

